
Show HN: Self-taught neural network learns to shoot a target - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/bangBangML
======
eerrt
Am I the only one who thinks this is a little overengineered?

~~~
ssivark
Not unlike most neural network solutions :-P

But hey, this seems to be a fun project more than anything else. And working
in such low-dimensional spaces with an obvious disentangled representation
(only shot strength and angle matter) might provide intuition to beginners.

~~~
atum47
yeah, I'm thinking about stealing wind strength and direction from the Worms
game

~~~
verst
Remember Gorillas from the QBasic language? That had wind speed and direction.
Perhaps helpful.

[https://github.com/GorillaStack/gorillas/blob/master/gorilla...](https://github.com/GorillaStack/gorillas/blob/master/gorillas.bas)

------
bluesign
It doesn't look like totally self taught though

"If the shot was to the left of the target, adjust the weights to the right
and vice and versa. On this step I'm not saving the training data, as I don't
care for a miss shot."

~~~
atum47
self taught meaning that I didn't provided any training data

~~~
Nychtelios
The environment is the training data and you are forcing the NN to hit the
target. It isn't self taught. No.

------
thomasfedb
I wonder if it will teach itself to aim at the edges of the target zone, given
that's where the "adjust to the right and vice versa" method will end up
landing shots.

------
reubens
I'm curious about the title of the module 'Dejavu.js'. Is it from another
project?

~~~
atum47
Dejavu is like the fourth iteration of a fully connected neural network I've
been working on. it needs a LOT of work to be considered useful, but I like to
play with it from time to time

------
mam2
So you learnt a polynomial of order 2.

Great job, I'm quite scared of the killer robots now.

